# dogs eating fig leaves



## chipsnham (14 July 2006)

I am house-sitting 3 dogs and they all eat leaves from the fig tree in the garden, apparently they have always done it!!  One is a 14 year old GSD and the other 2 younger GSD and pointer, everything seems OK but has anyone else ever had their dogs eat fig leaves?  Any suggestions why they do it?


----------



## polaris (15 July 2006)

Can only think that they contain lots of vitamins and minerals ! Our dog never eats grass but eats only 2 types of vegetation and is very specific. One is Galium aparine that has fantastic nutritional qualities and the other is an unknown that actually looks like another deadly poisonous plant but after a few tests isn't (He's been eating that one for at least 2 years and he is now 4) Animals are pretty 'savvy' on plants but I would check with the vet as they carry lists of toxins.
See if this helps you:
http://cal.vet.upenn.edu/poison/common.htm


http://www.thedogscene.co.uk/articles/health/firstaid/poisonplants.htm


----------



## Chestnut_filly12 (16 July 2006)

I think when dogs eat grass they are feeling ill (grass makes them sick) and they need to be sick - like cats with hairballs. 

 But nt sure whether its the same thing


----------



## Thistle (16 July 2006)

My lab eats grass all the time, she is extremely greedy and had watched the horses eat it so I'm sure she thinks she can too. She is never sick or has the runs.


----------



## Sooty (16 July 2006)

Every time I see this post I have visions of owners being forced to run around naked...


----------



## chipsnham (16 July 2006)

Jolly good thing the owners don't have to run round naked believe me!!  The leaves seem to do them good though and interestingly, well to me anyway they come through the dog pretty much the same as they went in so maybe its a roughage thing.


----------



## alexa (5 August 2006)

I live in Southern California, USA  and my Westie has been nibbling fig leaves all summer.   He seems fine.  Someone told me that they see deer eating leaves too so perhaps they are nutritious.


----------



## mariela (3 July 2012)

Hi, I live in Mexico and have a fig tree.  While I pick figs my collie eats the leaves.  I found it strange but she does.  I am happy to hear that other dogs do this and do not get sick.


----------



## Native Speaker (3 July 2012)

Whilst I don't have a fig plant, I do have some hop plants in my garden.

Bear The Border is always partial to a leaf or two every day.  The younger, softer leaves are preferable, but he'll also nom on older leaves as well. 

Funny dog ........


----------



## CorvusCorax (3 July 2012)

This thread is four years old


----------



## Dobiegirl (3 July 2012)

Haha, well its brought out some new posters, welcome to AAD


----------

